# Unchecked Feelings....



## PinkPebbles (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies – 

I’m doing a study on emotions '_unchecked _feelings,' as well as, examining my behavior and making a conscious effort to do better in how I interact with others. 

I recently bought a new bible that has devotions on the topic of 'Feelings.' I’d like to share the devotions over a period of time because I realize a lot of unfortunate situations occur in our lives due to_ unchecked feelings_.

In my study and personal experience, I learned that unchecked feelings cause:
- One to make irrational decisions
- End great relationships
- Difficult for others to communicate with you; a lot of miscommunication and misunderstandings
- Clouded in judgment
- Blame others rather than take responsibility for your own actions
- Become prideful
- Become unteachable

Hopefully, this thread could be used as support to overcome being overly emotional! Please join in by sharing devotions, words of wisdom, scriptures, and testimonies .


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 8, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know Yourself* by Hayley DiMarco

You don’t have to feel good to be godly. Everything in you might scream “Yuck!” Your emotions drag, your heart aches, and you feel like you can’t go on, but you have to push through and trust. You have to act like you don’t feel those things at all and just push on into action, doing what you’ve been called to do – love, serve, give, trust. In spite of how things look, your mind has to focus on what is true and honorable and commendable (see Phil. 4:8).

You can’t use your sadness as an excuse to be ungodly. *Feelings lie and feelings manipulate, and if you let feelings be your guide, you’re going to spend more time off track than on the road to success.* So listen to what your feelings have to say, but if they’re bringing you down, like they did to Job when his trials first hit, then turn down the volume. You can acknowledge they are there; you can even mourn and grieve as Job did, but then say, “Even so, I’m moving on as if everything’s okay, because feelings aren’t my god.” 

When you work at making what you know more important than how you feel, eventually your mind will be able to control your feelings and stop letting them control you. Then you’ll be free. 

People who are controlled by their feelings are like waves on the ocean, blown by the wind and tossed around by the sea. Want stability? Then take your life back from your emotions.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice concepts. Hopefully this will help some folks in their phase of life right now.


----------



## Laela (Jul 8, 2012)

Great thread idea.... showing my support!


----------



## MSee (Jul 8, 2012)

Thnks for this thread. Not controlling our emotions in the middle of a battle can do us more harm than the enemies weapons.


----------



## Elnahna (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you for this word.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 9, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know Yourself* by Hayley DiMarco

Sometimes you need to do more than just pray about things – your moods, for example. Don’t just pray about your bad moods. Kick them out! Your mood comes from your way of thinking about the stuff in your life.

The more you listen to your flesh and feelings, the easier it is to miss the truth of scripture. *But the more you flat-out refuse to let the world around you decide your moods, the freer you become.*

Growing into the God Woman you were meant to be means step-by-step, day-by-day grabbing your bad moods by the scruff of the neck and tossing them out the door. When you start to make the Holy Spirit’s thoughts your own, when you study His word and find out what pleases him, and when you want what He wants, then controlling your emotions get easier and easier.

You start to recognize your bad moods more quickly, and sometimes you just refuse to let them live. Your bad moods don’t have to control you; but you can control them.

Think about what your mood is railing about: Is it your problem, your environment, or something someone said or did? Is it reacting to what God said? Does it care more about people or God? If it’s caring more about the creation than the Creator, it’s up to no good.

*Bad moods don’t have to plague the God Woman because her mood is based not on her changing circumstances but on a God who never changes. *Having a bad day? Think about how you can be happy in the trial God has set for you. Having a hard time? Think how perseverance can change your life.

As you grow you’ll get better at refusing to listen to your moods and instead choosing to listen to God. Each time you do you’ll build strength, character, and faith!


----------



## HairNinja (Jul 9, 2012)

Great thread it sounds like Cognative therapy and religion rolled in together. I may check more in to this subscribing to thread.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 10, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know True Happiness* by Hayley DiMarco

Do your feelings control you? Are they your master? Your experiences and how you feel about them should never be your only guide in life. Moods, emotions, and feelings can be misleading. All they talk about is “me this” and “me that.” They aren’t focused on God.

As a believer you should never let your feelings get the better of your faith. Worry, fear, and loss of self-control can all be signs of a life that worship feelings instead of the Father.

How can you make decisions and take action based on faith in God instead of feelings? You have to learn to see past what you’re experiencing right now and look to the Word of God.

Just as a blind person feels for walls to guide them and obstacles to avoid as they walk, you have to steer clear of the obstacles in your path and instead reach out for what you know to be true and solid.

*Take your eyes off of the things that weaken your emotional state and draw you away from truth.* You were meant to be a slave not to feelings but to the one true God. Trust God’s written instructions to you-they aren’t for show or just for reassurance but for guidance and direction.

When your feelings falter, His Word will not!


----------



## Shinka (Jul 10, 2012)

PinkPebbles where did you find this bible...emotions and feelings have been my major obstacles in all aspects my life.

Thank you for the postings

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 11, 2012)

Shinka said:


> @PinkPebbles where did you find this bible...emotions and feelings have been my major obstacles in all aspects my life.
> 
> Thank you for the postings
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Shinka 

The bible is called "God Girl Bible" by Hayle DiMarco. I found it at a Christiain book store. I bought it as a gift for a teen but I liiked it so much that I went back to purchase one for myself! Hayle written this bible for teen girls and young adults BUT it has truly blessed me . 

You can find this bible at a Christian book store or on amazon. I love this bible!!!


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 11, 2012)

My feelings have been controlling my mind alot over the past few years. I hope I can be able to take control of my emotions. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for this thread PinkPebbles!

I'm on a journey to win back control over my emotions as well.  From praying and studying the word, I've realized that it's important to identify HOW your emotions affect you.  For some it may be sadness and depression.  For some it may be jealousy, feeling the need to always compare yourself to other people.  For others it may be anger, quick to say the first thing on your mind without filtering for the sake of someone else's feelings.  For me, it's fear and anxiety. 

It took me a while to realize that fear is an emotion.  Since I'm an over-analyzer, it seemed like my fear or hesitancy to do things was based on practical thinking.  I weighed my pros and cons and went with what was best.  It didn't occur to me that my fear, which is an emotion, could actually influence my thinking of what is a pro and what is a con, therefore my decisions were not practical as I thought, they were emotional.  I know that may sound confusing cause Lord knows it took me a long time to figure it out (Lol!), but thank God I did.  Now that I know how my emotions attack me, it's easier for me to take control.  I know that I have to cut back on the analyze and feel freer to make decisions without worrying.    

Some days I take big steps forward in this battle of emotions, some days I take baby steps and there are even days when I steps backwards, but what's important is that I keep stepping and each step I take is in God.  I pray and believe that all of us in this thread will find the strength to control our emotions.


----------



## Loving (Jul 11, 2012)

PinkPebbles I am loving this! Thanks so much.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 11, 2012)

Reminiscing said:


> Thanks for this thread @PinkPebbles!
> 
> I'm on a journey to win back control over my emotions as well. From praying and studying the word, *I've realized that it's important to identify HOW your emotions affect you.* For some it may be sadness and depression. For some it may be jealousy, feeling the need to always compare yourself to other people. For others it may be anger, quick to say the first thing on your mind without filtering for the sake of someone else's feelings. For me, it's fear and anxiety.
> 
> ...


 
Reminiscing you shared some excellent points!

You are right that fear is an emotion....and I never looked at it that way.

I heard a Minister say that FEAR is:
F - False
E - Evidence
A - Appear
R - Real

Our emotions can get the best of us and make us believe something that isn't true.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 11, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know Love* by Hayley DiMarco

Your heart can make some bad choices if left to its own devices, mainly because it feels so deeply and those feelings insist on being heard. Like a spoiled child, your feelings demand immediate attention and want what they want when they want it. But just because your heart feels something, that doesn’t make it true.

A lot of times your heart lies. That’s because *feelings are often based on your experience of the world around you, not necessarily on God’s truth. The beauty of knowing and obeying God’s law is that it’s unchanging and sure; it doesn’t go back and forth based on the actions or feelings of humanity.* It doesn’t tease you by saying one thing only to change to something else when the winds pick up.

No, God’s law is constant, and its stability gives you a chance to rise above the storms of this life. It’s an outstretched hand in the storm, and it helps you find your way safely through the fog of emotion.

God tells you in Proverbs 4:23 to guard your heart because the source of your life flows from it. The word heart here doesn’t mean the beating organ in your chest but your mind, your thoughts, and your emotions – all that is you.

You have to guard your thoughts and feelings because out of those come your love for God and His commands, and out of that comes your ability to serve, to find joy, and to trust God.

If you let your heart be led astray, then your faith gets derailed. A lot of girls let emotions alone guide all or most of their decisions. They say, “I feel it, so it has to be real,” but that isn’t always true.

*Faith isn’t about feeling; it’s about knowing.* We don’t say “I feel like I believe in Jesus.” We either believe and follow Him or we don’t. And before, during, and after we believe, feelings go with that. But feelings can be fickle. They rise and fall like the wind and are prone to rebellion, but your mind can and should overcome them if you focus your thoughts on God’s word.

When you guard your heart, you refuse to think things based solely on how you feel, and instead you judge everything based on God’s word. So guard your heart and let truth be your guide instead of random experience.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting this....a few months ago in the random thought thread posts of my posts were about us being carried away on how we feel... 

Feelings change, example if it's raining our mood changes why because somebody said so.,.next time it rains we needs to see it for what it really is, it washes, grows supplies water etc.,


Another example lots of people say they don't 'feel' God near  they need to 'feel' .,,we need to know that He is near...it's not in a feeling its knowing.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 12, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Thanks for posting this....a few months ago in the random thought thread posts of my posts were about us being carried away on how we feel...
> 
> Feelings change, example if it's raining our mood changes why because somebody said so.,.next time it rains we needs to see it for what it really is, it washes, grows supplies water etc.,
> 
> ...


 
Iwanthealthyhair67 

In total agreement...great examples!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 12, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know True Happiness* by Hayley DiMarco

Do you live by your emotions? Do you yell when you’re angry, cry when you’re sad, and fight back when you’re hurt? As a follower of Christ you were never meant to blindly follow your emotions. That’s what you did before you chose this path and were brought into the family. So why do you still get bossed around by your emotions at times instead of listening to the voice of God?

Do you bow to your emotions just out of habit or weakness? Or do you sometimes feel cheated because you didn’t get out of a situation what you thought you should have gotten? “That’s not fair!” You say. “I deserve more.”  

Someone didn’t give you what you thought you were going to get, so you are sad. Someone didn’t do what you wanted, so you are angry. Frustrated expectations lead you down bad emotional paths, and more often than not you follow them.

But what if you could be free from your emotions’ control and back under the control of Christ- wouldn’t your life be better? Wouldn’t your self-control improve and your emotions calm? After all, that’s what He promises: “*Come to me, all who are tired from carrying heavy loads, and I will give you rest” (Matt. 11:28).* He’ll give you rest from what led you here and there, up and down. Rest from yourself.

*A life completely turned over to Christ is a life where emotions complement but do not control. *Unchecked, emotions are like a spoiled child, always demanding satisfaction. *But a follower of Christ is like Him, humble and gentle, not expecting everything to go her way but trusting that everything will work out in the end.*

You have to choose who you are going to follow, your emotions or your God. For all human beings there will be heartache, grief, and great loss, but if you’re willing to choose God, then your emotions will start to come under your control and bring depth to your life instead of misery. Like Jeremiah, you can express grief and despair, but never to the point that it distracts you from who God is and what a life lived for him ultimately means.


----------



## bumblb87 (Jul 12, 2012)

Right on time!!!


----------



## Rae81 (Jul 13, 2012)

This post is right on time, I am going through a situation and now I'm wondering if I am being led by my emotions because I'm hurt and angry at the moment or if its something I should do.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 14, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know God* by Hayley DiMarco

Have you ever felt like the well of your emotions was too deep for even Jesus to manage?

Does your soul seem so out of whack, such a particularly depressing case, that not even Jesus Himself can get to the bottom of things and heal you?

Like the woman at the well, you think your troubles are too deep for Him to give you any comfort. When Jesus tells you not to let your heart be troubled, you turn away from Him and say, “It can’t be done. My well of pain and agony is too deep.”

But wait – isn’t Jesus the Almighty God? When you say He can’t help you, you are denying the Almighty part of His name. There’s a reason for that name, and it’s that He’s, well, “all mighty”- not partly mighty or almost mighty enough but all mighty.

Sure, it’s easy for you to go to Him as Comforter or Sympathizer, maybe even provider. But you just can’t call Him Almighty, can you? The reason a lot of Christians don’t feel Christ working in their lives is because they have refused to recognize that He is the Almighty.

When you get into a particularly tough situation, don’t mock the Almighty by saying “Of course He can’t do what I need. This is just too much for Him to fix.” Do you really think your problems are bigger than Almighty God? 

It may seem that way at times, but it’s simply not true. So trust yourself to His care and give the Almighty back the power in your life. He has done some amazing things in history and He can do an amazing work in your life too.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 14, 2012)

Rae81 said:


> This post is right on time, I am going through a situation and now I'm wondering if I am being led by my emotions because I'm hurt and angry at the moment or if its something I should do.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


 
Rae81

I've been in that situation many times.

Give yourself some time before you make any decisions. Pray and ask God to heal your pain so it doesn't cloud your judgment; and then ask God for His wisdom in making the right decision for your situation.


----------



## Shinka (Jul 14, 2012)

PinkPebbles said:
			
		

> Shinka
> 
> The bible is called "God Girl Bible" by Hayle DiMarco. I found it at a Christiain book store. I bought it as a gift for a teen but I liiked it so much that I went back to purchase one for myself! Hayle written this bible for teen girls and young adults BUT it has truly blessed me .
> 
> You can find this bible at a Christian book store or on amazon. I love this bible!!!



I thanked the post but thanks again for the information. I didn't order the bible yet but I bought her " God Girl" book for my kindle app and it's eye opening. I wasn't raised in the church and decided to get saved at 16. I've been struggling for the past 12 years on the basic concepts despite lots of reading etc. I really needed this!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 15, 2012)

Shinka said:


> I thanked the post but thanks again for the information. I didn't order the bible yet but I bought her " God Girl" book for my kindle app and it's eye opening. I wasn't raised in the church and decided to get saved at 16. I've been struggling for the past 12 years on the basic concepts despite lots of reading etc. I really needed this!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Shinka

That's wonderful! 

I thank God for providing us with the tools and resources to receive knowledge and understanding .


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 15, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know Yourself* by Hayley DiMarco

Your life is filled with so many things that are a given and so many people who have everything planned out for you – your parents, your teachers, your friends. 

But what happens when you’re faced with the unknown?

When the future is not a given but a big old question mark? Do you freak?

Living with everything figured out is a piece of cake, but having no clue what’s going to happen next leaves you with nothing but faith. Your future might be unknown, but your God is well known. Don’t let an uncertain tomorrow erase what you know about God, and that is that He is in control if it all. 

No matter what you know or don’t know and no matter who attempts to intervene, He’s still the ultimate authority in the life of the believer. You may be unsure of what’s coming next in the journey of life, but big whoop – you are sure of God. And that means you can be sure of His protection and peace.

The evidence of the spiritual life in you is when your heart is okay with the unknown, because the unknown is where faith lives. *Without a few mysteries in life, your faith would be weak and useless, because it wouldn’t be “convinced of the existence of things we cannot see.” *So don’t freak when life seems all foggy and iffy, because those moments when you don’t know what comes next are when your faith gets stronger and your beliefs get a boost of encouragement.

Without faith you would be like the nonbeliever, all worried about tomorrow and using all your energy to make sure there were never any unknowns. Be different! Accept the idea of uncertainty in your life, look to the one who is certain, and life will be a great adventure!


----------



## Reminiscing (Jul 15, 2012)

PinkPebbles Thanks for posting this devotional! It's right on time for me.  I'm currently in a phase where my career has come to a halt (or seems like it has) and I have no idea where it's going next.  I was panicking at first but then God spoke to me about something specific he wants me to do.  I've been pouring my time and energy into it since then, but still not knowing exactly where it will lead me and how it will help move my career forward.  I feel like I'm walking blind and sometimes I want to quit but my desire to obey God is what has been motivating me.  Today I got a little weary and I started to complain about "wandering with no direction" but thank God for this devotional.  I see now that my moment of complaining was the enemy using my emotions to trick me again.  I need to exercise my faith and complete the task God has given me.  I'm almost finished with it.  It would be a shame for me to give up so close to the end.  Please pray for me.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 15, 2012)

Reminiscing said:


> @PinkPebbles Thanks for posting this devotional! It's right on time for me. I'm currently in a phase where my career has come to a halt (or seems like it has) and I have no idea where it's going next. I was panicking at first but then God spoke to me about something specific he wants me to do. I've been pouring my time and energy into it since then, but still not knowing exactly where it will lead me and how it will help move my career forward. I feel like I'm walking blind and sometimes I want to quit but my desire to obey God is what has been motivating me. Today I got a little weary and I started to complain about "wandering with no direction" but thank God for this devotional. I see now that my moment of complaining was the enemy using my emotions to trick me again. I need to exercise my faith and complete the task God has given me. I'm almost finished with it. It would be a shame for me to give up so close to the end. Please pray for me.


 
Reminiscing

You will be in my prayers sis. 

God came through for you on many occassions, so He won't let you down now. 

Stay encouraged (((hugs))).


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 16, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know True Happiness* by Hayley DiMarco 

If you are feeling depressed about life, it may be because you don’t trust in God’s providence or His power in this world.

*Depression is often a result of either getting what you want and realizing it wasn’t what you thought it would be or net getting what you want and being upset about it. *Either way, that’s all about you, not God. But it isn’t something you have to live with.

Unless you are dealing with a real medical condition, like clinical depression, feeling better about life just has to do with reassessing what you want.

When you can change your focus from loving what you want to loving whatever God wants to give you, then depression starts to fade away.

When you trust that God is truly involved in the lives of those who love Him, then you don’t need to be all depressed because suddenly you see things through new lenses. You see life – the good, the bad, and the ugly, all of it – as a gift from Him, one that you might not understand just yet but trust that one day you will appreciate.

Depression and moping around about life are often symptoms of spiritual sickness, and you can change your attitude if you are willing to trust God and look for him relentlessly. 

Take your focus off of what you want, need, or demand and put it onto looking for God and finding Him in the middle of your mess and your emptiness!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 17, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know God* by Hayley DiMarco

If you feel depression coming on, you can stop it before it digs in and takes over, and all it takes is a decision: decide not to think about it, impossible, you say? No, no, no. It can be done.

In order to avoid depressing thoughts, as soon as you feel them coming on, think about something else. When you pray, don’t agonize over your misery; just talk to God and say, “Your will be done,” and then get on with something else.

Sometimes prayer can just be an excuse to wallow in your pain and agony, and that’s not right. Don’t pretend to be praying when what you’re really doing is worrying. Let your prayer remind you who God is, not what your problems are. 

What seems bigger, the thing that is closet to you or the thing that’s off in the distance? The closer the bigger, so bring God closer by agreeing with Him, adoring Him, and praising Him, and put your worries in the distance by refusing to stare at them, even in prayer.

Know that God knows your situation, and then ask Him to show Himself to you so that you can find truth instead of the lie of depression.

The depressed mind is not trusting God to be who He says He is or to do what He says he’ll do. You can kick the most common depressions of life on Earth, but you have to know the one who is truth and trust the truth.

*God’s word confirms that faith should override feelings.* Heb 11:1 says that faith is being certain of things we cannot see – in other words, not being controlled by what we feel. *It might feel like all is lost, but for a true believer all is lost only when we have lost faith in God. *And the truth is that nothing – not angels or rulers, not devils or evil men, not trials or suffering – can take us away from Him (see Rom.8:38-39).

Nothing will be our destruction, but it’s all meant for good and can all be used for good if you, like Joseph, are willing to trust that God wouldn’t let it happen if He wasn’t going to make something amazing out of it.

Even if it all looks like darkness now, take the life of Joseph as your example. There certainly can be chemical causes for your depression, but the beginning of all efforts to lift your thought life up out of darkness should be to place your mind on God. Remember that Jesus came to set you free, not just from the wages of sin but from the chains of it as well!


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 18, 2012)

I hope this thread thrives.  I'm really appreciating the devotionals and topic in general.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 18, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know Yourself* by Hayley DiMarco

The normal human reaction to failure is despair. 

That feeling that there’s no way to fix the mess you’ve found yourself in is what makes you sound like Moses and say, “It’s all over. I might as well give up now.” But you can’t let that despair beat you.

You have to realize that there’s nothing special about your particular drama. Missing an opportunity to do something right is a really ordinary thing that happens to all of us. 

If you ignore that and think something tremendously unique has happened to you, you’re probably going to sink into the pit of despair and not know how to get out, or even be willing to.

The solution is in Jesus’ words to his disciples, who were just as depressed about their lot in life. He said, “Get up! Let’s go!” (Matt. 26:46). He didn’t let them wallow in their mistake.

Jesus told them essentially to get over it and to get going on to the next thing.

So what’s the next thing in your life? What is Jesus calling you to get over and to get on with?

If you wallow in your past and refuse to move on, you recommit your failure all over again. Only when you obey and get moving do you lessen the sting and the power of your past failure. In fact, it remains a present failure until you get up and get over it.

If you don’t know what the next thing for you is, then let it be this and this alone: to trust Jesus completely and to pray continually. Then ultimately know that he works all things together for good – even your failures (see Rom. 8:28).

By doing these things you let this failure move you forward instead of backward into hopeless despair!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know God* by Hayley DiMarco

How many times a week do you feel beaten down, attacked, worn out?

How many times do you lose your strength and want to give up? 

*And how many times a week do you put on the armor of God?*

If you want peace, if you want self-control, hope, and strength – then you have to put on the armor that God has laid out for you. 

Every day when you get up, make it your first job to ask God to dress you up in the helmet of salvation, the breastplate of righteousness (God’s approval), the belt of truth, and the shoes of the gospel of peace and to put the shield of faith and the sword of the spirit in your hands.

*As you imagine actually putting on each thing, remind yourself what each piece does for you.*

The *helmet* reminds you of your salvation and assurance of God’s hand in your life.

The *breastplate of righteousness* is there to cover you with the righteousness that comes not from your power but from Christ’s.

The *belt of truth *is there to remind you of everything that God has shown you and will show you.

The *shoes of the gospel of peace* represent the power of the gospel in your life and your ability and call to share it with the people in your life.

The *shield of faith* protects you from all the flaming arrows the evil one shoots at you.

And the *sword of the spirit*, the word of God, the bible, is your most powerful weapon against the attacks of the enemy. With it you can fight off attacks and pierce hearts with God’s truth. You need to hold it tightly in your hand every day.

*If you want to start experiencing the power and protection of God in your life, then pray through putting on the armor of God and remind yourself of the protection that is yours!*


----------



## Laela (Jul 20, 2012)

wow...this thread is really edifying!!


----------



## Reminiscing (Jul 22, 2012)

I read a great quote online this week and thought it would be perfect to share in a thread about unchecked feelings.



> God doesn't give you the people you want, He gives you the people you need.  To help you, to hurt you, to leave you, to love you and to make you the person you were meant to be.



When we're on an emotional rollercoaster, it's our nature to focus on how we FEEL, but we need to rise above our human abilities and rely on our spiritual abilities to allow us to see the PURPOSE of what we endure.  1 Peter 1:6-7 (NLT) says "So be truly glad.  There is wonderful joy ahead, *even though you have to endure many trials for a while.*  These trials will show that your faith is genuine."  No matter how we feel, whether loved, hated, betrayed, misled, angry, etc. every trial we face is for a purpose.  If we focus on the lesson rather than feelings, we'll be able to find the joy ahead that God has promised us.

Be blessed!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 24, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know Love* by Hayley DiMarco

Frenemies: those girls/women who you think are your friends, but some days you really have to wonder. Once they were nice but now they are 50 percent mean.

When you have a friend who has changed and now her behavior is ungodly, what do you do?

God’s word has a prescription for you: if your friend is a believer and she has become mean, vengeful, a gossip, or a slanderer, or if she is abusing you or hating you, then it’s time to break up.

You can’t let her sin become contagious. You can’t take on her disobedience and make it your own.

*The trouble with staying close to believers who desert God’s truth is that it can lead you to sin. You sin when you hate her back, retaliate, want revenge, or start thinking negative thoughts or complaining.*

The God Girl/Woman trusts God’s word and attempts to live it every day. A godly friend might mess up, she might make mistakes, she might even hurt you, but there is always redemption, always confession and reconciliation. 

But for some girls/women there is none of that because, truth be told, they are done with God’s word. It is no longer a part of their lives, and instead they live by their own emotions and desires. That kind of woman is not good for you.

So think about your frenemy: will confronting her work? Can there be reconciliation, or is it time to cut the strings that bind you?

Don’t be afraid to walk away if you have to. It doesn’t make you a loser; it makes you a follower of Jesus. You have to obey God’s word no matter what others think or say.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 25, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know Yourself* by Hayley DiMarco

God made a covenant, or an agreement, with the Israelites and they broke it (see Jer. 11:10). They messed up royally! But God didn’t give up on them; in fact, He gave them a second chance, new covenant.

But can you imagine if they wouldn’t agree to it because they just couldn’t get over their past mistakes? Sounds ridiculous, but how many times do you say, “I just can’t get over what I did?” 

*When you can’t get over your sin or accept God’s forgiveness, the past can haunt you and keep you living in your mistakes and traumas.* It can make you keep reliving the very thing you should be done with: the past.

Your past was never meant to be your present, but it should inform it. God lets you remember your mess-ups and your misery so they can be a light for your future. If you’re brave enough to step out of the past and only look at it as a guide to the future, then you can be free to live in the present without the chains of your mistakes.

Holding on to yesterday as if it’s a part of today is craziness.

God has offered you a second chance. Grace is His gift to the sinner in you - will you reject it today and choose to live in your sinful past? Or will you trust that He’s big enough to help you get over your mistakes?

*Let go and refuse to continue to relive yesterday, and you will let God redeem your past. *God is relentless in His love for you, and He will continue to call you back to Him no matter what you have done in the past.

The only thing that stands between you and forgiveness is your inability to forgive yourself. You don’t need your own forgiveness-God’s is all sufficient. So accept it and move on. He is ready and waiting!


----------



## MSee (Jul 25, 2012)

PinkPebbles said:


> *Devotional Series on Feelings....*
> *Know Love* by Hayley DiMarco
> 
> Frenemies: those girls/women who you think are your friends, but some days you really have to wonder. Once they were nice but now they are 50 percent mean.
> ...


 
I've had to let go so many frenemies over the last 3 years that even just reading this still bring some pain.

I'll add from experience that cutting the strings can cause quite a back lash if the frenemy don't want to let you go free. However, no matter what you may have to suffer when you put your foot down and step away from the person's negative influence, it is better to suffer for righteousness sake, than to suffer trying to please someone who will not be pleased.

Thanks for this thread.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 26, 2012)

MSee said:


> I've had to let go so many frenemies over the last 3 years that even just reading this still bring some pain.
> 
> I'll add from experience that cutting the strings can cause quite a back lash if the frenemy don't want to let you go free. *However, no matter what you may have to suffer when you put your foot down and step away from the person's negative influence, it is better to suffer for righteousness sake, than to suffer trying to please someone who will not be pleased.*
> 
> Thanks for this thread.


 
MSee what you shared was full of wisdom and truth.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 26, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know Yourself* by Hayley DiMarco

When you are in the middle of a dark spell, don’t rush to get out. Don’t clamor for guidance or for someone to help you. Just listen.

What is God trying to teach you?

If you look somewhere else you’ll only cover the voice of God with your complaints. Dark times are your time to listen, not to whine and complain. 

If you are willing to give up looking for a quick answer and ready to wait for His response and His response alone, then you will find truth and hope. And at the end of your darkness you will find two things: happiness and humility.

Once you have truly heard God, you will feel like saying, “I’m such a dork! He’s been talking this whole time and I haven’t listened!” 

You will see your own sinfulness and be embarrassed by it. That’s the humility part, and it will soften your heart and leave it ready for the seed of God’s truth. Then you are ready to get the peace and hope that was promised you.

Then your outlook will change from sadness to expectation, and your focus won’t be on yourself anymore but will be on your powerful God, and what a better view that is!

*Humility saves you from your emotional slavery. It brings you back to a correct assessment of who you are and who Christ is in your life. *It’s weird but true: when you truly let go of fighting for yourself and your rights, that’s when you get all that you need.

What do you think can lift you higher – your own effort or the hand of God? God promises to lift you up!


----------



## loulou7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you so much PinkPebbles, for starting this thread… And to the all the posters, who have shared their gems of wisdom and experiences, it’s very encouraging.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 28, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know Yourself* by Hayley DiMarco

You’ve been misunderstood. Slammed. Lied about. Something is going around and it isn’t true. 

Your choice? Vindication. 

“I have to explain myself. I have to get them to understand,” you say to yourself, and so off you go to fix things, manage the situation, get people to understand. And suddenly God slips from the throne of your life and up you crawl to take your rightful place.

_Screech_. “Stop this ride, I want to get off!”

It’s time to take a lesson from Jesus and get back on track. Listen, He wasn’t in the habit of explaining everything when He was walking on earth. Almost unimaginably, He left misunderstandings to correct themselves- or better said, He left it to God to work things out in the lives of the people who misunderstood him, lied about him, or generally hated him.

Isn’t His example good enough for you? Or are you willing to imitate the perfect one?

Sure, it won’t be easy, but godliness rarely is. As long as you are looking for vindication in the eyes of other human beings, you are going to be completely distracted from God. 

And that distraction will affect your heart, your mind, and your body. Get your focus off the world and onto God.

What people think or say has no bearing on eternity. Don’t give them more power over you than they deserve, but choose to make your investment in the eternal and let the King work out the temporary for Himself.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 29, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know God* by Hayley DiMarco

The strong Christian is the one who has a life filled with prayer.

Prayerlessness leaves a believer weakened and fearful. When things aren’t happening in your life, when hope is lost, when emotions run wild, the first place to look is your prayerlessness.

When a God woman prays, she calls on the name of the Lord and He listens.

She makes it clear to herself and to her God who is the most important person of all and places more emphasis on communion with him than on pleasure, busyness, and distraction.

Prayerlessness is one of the most common sins in the life of a believer, but when you don’t pray you don’t worship the God you claim to serve. Prayerlessness can derail even the strongest believer. If your life isn’t producing everything you imagined it would, then look at your prayer life.

The amount of time you spend speaking with God, pleading with Him, and seeking His mind directly affects your success in every area of your life.

When a God woman prays, really prays, she finds doors that were slammed shut opening in front of her. She finds life changing around her and within her. She releases the power of the Holy Spirit in her life and begins to find more hope and peace than she ever dreamed existed.

You can’t afford to accept prayerlessness in your life; Fight to devote your mind and time to the pursuit of communion with the Creator of the universe and lover of your soul.


----------



## loulou7 (Jul 29, 2012)

PinkPebbles - Your post reminds me of a pastor that used to say:

Much Prayer = Much Power  
Little Prayer = Little Power
No Prayer = No Power


----------



## Laela (Jul 29, 2012)

*This entry blesses my soul so...* 




PinkPebbles said:


> *Devotional Series on Feelings....*
> *Know Yourself* by Hayley DiMarco
> 
> You’ve been misunderstood. Slammed. Lied about. Something is going around and it isn’t true.
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 31, 2012)

loulou7 said:


> @PinkPebbles - Your post reminds me of a pastor that used to say:
> 
> Much Prayer = Much Power
> Little Prayer = Little Power
> No Prayer = No Power


 
@loulou7 Great word! 

I definitely see a difference in my life by having prayer as a priority!



Laela said:


> *This entry blesses my soul so...*


 
@Laela I'm glad that you are blessed! My soul is blessed as well as these devotionals have become an eye-opener for me.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 31, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know Love* by Hayley DiMarco

True Love can’t hold itself back.

When you’re in love, your heart wants to tell the world, because it feels like if you don’t it’s just going to burst.

Love notes, love songs, and love poetry all come from a heart filled to overflowing with adoration and passion. But after a while it can be easy to forget to tell the people you love what you love about them. 

Life gets in the way, times get tough, tempers flare, and suddenly you aren’t speaking all lovey to each other anymore. But love needs to be talked about; it needs to be given in the form of verbal appreciation and adoration. 

We have to tell the people we love why we love them, and tell them often. Song of Songs is an example of this, and we need to do the same thing when it comes to our love for God.

In the life of faith, the God woman wants to tell her God how much she adores Him. She wants to tell Him how much He means to her, not only to worship Him but to remind her own heart of all that He is.

If she doesn’t do this, she can quickly forget all about His goodness and holiness. As a God Woman you have to concentrate on the goodness of God. You have to remind yourself how you’ve been touched by His kindness, His provision, and His power. Tell God every day what His presence in your life means.

The God Woman knows that the power of love rest in her ability to speak words of love.

God’s love for you is expressed in his word and in the life of his Son, the word made flesh. 

Don’t miss His love songs, love letters, and love gifts. Know love and know Him. Speak love and be known by Him.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 2, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know Love* by Hayley DiMarco

Is your love self-less or selfish?

Selfish love demands something in return. Love, acceptance, kindness, concern -something. It gives therefore it wants to get.

Selfish love is always thinking, "what's in it for me?" And it's always asking, “why should I love you when you won’t love me back?” But selfish love isn’t really love at all, because true love thinks nothing of itself but focuses on loving others in order to serve them and Christ, who is our example of self-less love.

Unconditional love is something we all want as human beings. We want to be loved no matter what we do, but how often are we willing to return love the same way?

We make demands and set rules on our love, but true love doesn’t make demands. It is given freely and abundantly. The only rule when it comes to giving love is that love for a human can never come before our love for God. 

Our love should never try to replace the Holy Spirit but should flow from His presence.

How many times do you give kindness and then scream when you get anger in return?

How many times do you give advice and then complain when it isn’t followed?

Do you resent it when you give understanding and compassion and receive nothing of the kind in return?

The love you give to others should never be conditional on what you get back, but it should come from knowing the God who first loved you. You should be compelled by His love, not the response from other people.

*You should be defined by God’s love, not the actions of others. *

When your focus is not getting but giving, then your love will grow, and through that all other virtues will flow!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 2, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know Yourself* by Hayley DiMarco

Scent is an amazing thing. It can affect your mood, your emotions, and your thoughts.

Smelling is powerful that it can make you feel just like you felt the last time you smelled the same thing. Good smells have a way of calming us, and some say certain scents even help us to concentrate, but smells can also be disgusting.

A lot of scents leave you running in the opposite direction. They can hit you like a slap in the face and make you want to cover your nose and mouth in self-protection.

In the spiritual realm, think of obedience to God as a good smell that God loves to inhale.

Love, kindness, selflessness, giving, and serving all are soothing aromas to God. They are what He looks for in the lives of His children. But sin is a stench that makes God turn His head and disregard even the prayers of the stinky (see Prov. 28:9). 

What is the aroma of your life? 

Does it drift up to the Lord in heaven with a lovely scent, or is it a disgusting stench?

If you aren’t sure, then check your thoughts and your actions. Do they match God’s word or are they in conflict?

A life in conflict is an unpleasant aroma, but a life set on pleasing God and finding out what He likes and dislikes is a soothing aroma. 

May you find out what pleases God and do it. May He be charmed by the fragrance of your actions rather than repulsed by them.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 2, 2012)

I really like this devotional.

As women we put a lot of effort into looking good and smelling good. We buy so many hair conditioners, oils, soaps, and perfume. We pay special attention to the scent and how each product is packaged. If the product doesn’t look or smell good….it’s a no, no.

After reading this devotional, I said to myself I’m going to pay close attention to my internal – _spiritual_, _personality_, and_ character_ scent. 

I’m going to ask myself what scent I’m leaving behind; what scent I’m subjecting others to that are around me!?! If my scent lingers would someone suffocate or be blessed!?! And more importantly is God pleased. 

You never know what a person is going through and God can use your lovely scent at that very moment to reach the heart of someone.

_Be mindful of your internal scent…..you never know who is in the crowd._



PinkPebbles said:


> *Devotional Series on Feelings....*
> *Know Yourself* by Hayley DiMarco
> 
> Scent is an amazing thing. It can affect your mood, your emotions, and your thoughts.
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 4, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know Yourself* by Hayley DiMarco

The world might tell you that you are a victim. 

You were hurt, abused, rejected, and abandoned, and that’s why you have issues, addictions, and drama in your life. When you believe that your messed-up life is because of something beyond your control, you give away the power over your own life that you so desperately want.

As long as you are busy blaming someone else for your life, you’ll never be free. You’ll never have control, and you’ll never take responsibility for yourself.

Part of becoming a God Woman is choosing to stop running away from the stuff that will make you more holy and happy, and that is being honest about your role in your own messed-up life, no matter who started it.

It’s called confession, and confession is good stuff. It purifies the soul because it gets to the bottom of what’s going on in yourself without worrying about what someone else did or didn’t do.

Confession agrees with God and His word about sin and says to Him, “You are holy and I want to be holy too.” 

It says no matter what others do or have done, I’m siding with God and living a life that pleases him because I know that’s His Will.” When you do that, you’ll have all the protection and hope you need.

Don’t accept the pattern of avoiding honest confession like the first people did or like the world around you does. Confession might hurt, and it will probably feel totally uncomfortable and even dangerous, but the truth is, it’s the safest and healthiest thing you could do.

Confessing is good for the soul, and it proves that you don’t belong to yourself but to God.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 5, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know God* by Hayley DiMarco

Sin is an internal action that leads to an external result. You might think its all external and say things like “the enemy is making me sin” or “I can’t control myself.”

You want change but you feel powerless. When you blame your actions on being addicted to something or on having an illness that makes you what you are, you are saying that your actions are beyond your control. But that’s a lie. After all, how could a just God condemn sin if sin was out of your control?

The truth is that your sin is within your control. God has defined sin in scripture, and because of that we know what He is completely against. If God is against your sin and He wants you to be free from it, then why aren’t you? It comes down to the way you think.

In order be free from sin, you have to change what you think about that sin*. The beauty about calling a sin a sin is that it gives you power to overcome it.* When you label things as they are, you take responsibility and therefore take control of your life. 

Since God never commands you to do the impossible, if he has commanded you not to do something (sin), then you can be sure that not doing it is totally doable. Sin does not have power over you (see Rom. 6:14). 

*As long as you are willing to call sin what it is, God Woman, you can overcome everything that offends God by the power of His Spirit.*


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 7, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know Yourself* by Hayley DiMarco

When life starts spinning out of control, when you feel like you can’t go on, and when nothing is going your way, there is something you can do: remember the bottom line. Review the facts- just the facts is all you need. 

Answer these questions:

1.    Is God who He says He is?
2.    Does He love you or not?
3.    Is His Will good or bad?
4.    Does anything happen to you without Him allowing it?
5.    Does He truly work everything together for the good of the people who love Him?
6.    Do you want God’s Will or your own?

If you can honestly answer these questions, then you can get over any trauma in your life and get to the truth of the matter. After all, your feelings are just your simple interpretation of a situation, a lot of times without considering the facts of the matter.

When you panic about life, you miss out on the bottom line – the truth about God and His role in your life. For a true believer, life is never spinning out of control and never near disaster. It is always built on the rock and safe under His wings.

When you allow your emotions to become your sacred truth, you lose all hope and worry sets in. If you want to be free from fear and angst, you have to remember the facts.

When you can look at your life through the reality of God’s love and Will for you, then you will find a whole new life full of peace and calm.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 8, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know How to Communicate* by Hayley DiMarco

Humility is the foundation of all godliness. Without it you can’t confess your sins or ask Jesus to save you.

Humility is the beginning of all righteousness, and so it’s crucial to the God Woman. But what about when you are humiliated by a bad or prideful person?

When you’re faced with the sin of someone else’s pride, your first instinct isn’t holiness. The natural human reaction is retaliation or revenge. In fact, other people’s sin can become an excuse for your sin if you’re not careful.

“But she started it!” or “How dare he!” you say, and game on! 

When they sin, your sense of fairness kicks in, and the last thing on your mind is meekness and obedience. That’s how things get started – fights, arguments, bitterness. 

Troubled relationships start with a lack of humility, which keeps us from finding peace when others are sinning. It’s as if your mind decides that it’s not fair that you have to be good when they’re being so bad. But that’s human thinking, not godly thinking.

If God’s law depended on the actions of others, then even the pagans would be considered obedient (check out Matt. 5:46-48). But God’s law depends not on what they do but on who He is.

In any relationship it’s crucial for you, as a God woman, to know what God commands instead of relying on what other people do. In every battle you have to choose what God wants you to choose, even if the result will be your humiliation. 

It sounds counterintuitive, but mean people are changed not by your retaliation but by your prayer. So go to God in prayer instead of going to them in anger. Trust that His law is good even if it seems unfair. And you will find yourself with more peace than you know what to do with.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 9, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know God* by Hayley DiMarco

Are you spiritually lazy? It’s easy to be so busy and so energetic in life that you have nothing left for spiritual stuff.

But if you want more faith, more hope, more peace – if you want more of God and His presence – then you can’t afford to be lazy. Your soul will go hungry if you let yourself be spiritually lazy (see Prov. 19:15).

Spiritual laziness starts when you don’t have the energy to love God with all your heart, soul, mind, and strength. And it keeps going when you are too worn out or exhausted to get up and do what you know God is asking you to do. 

When you see a need and you don’t fill it, when you hear a cry for help and you’re too busy to answer, spiritual laziness will distract you and comfort you for the moment.

When you stay in bed an extra half hour instead of getting up early to spend time with God, you miss out on an opportunity to hear from Him.

When you skip reading your bible to go out and have fun, you miss the chance to have more of God in your life.

Every time you fall into the trap of spiritual laziness, you are refusing to feed your soul, and as a result your soul gets weak and fearful.

Guard your heart, your mind, and your soul by becoming aware of your tendency to choose the easy way instead of devotion and discipline.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 10, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know True Happiness* by Hayley DiMarco

Are you ever satisfied? Do you ever have enough? Or is there always something more you want or think you need?

It’s easy to see all the world has to offer and to have a continual wish list. “I want this, and this, and that…..” and the list goes on and on. But what does all this wanting say about you? And what does it sound like to the ears of God?

In the desert, the Israelites complained because they were tired of just eating manna all day every day, so God dropped all kinds of birds out of heaven for them to eat. But then they were bored with just birds and bread and wanted something different, and God got mad. 

How awful it must feel to give and give and continually hear “That’s just not enough.” Seems like if that happened to you, eventually you’d just want to give up trying – after all, the person is never going to be satisfied.

But when you love God and you know the lengths He went to in order to save you, you start to realize that you really don’t deserve anything, but He has given you everything. 

Discontentment only becomes a problem when you get your head stuck in the world and lose your focus because you see pretty things and you want them. But when you can get your focus back on the big picture and the things that really matter, all that fades away into the background.

If you want to be free of the wanting and not getting, quit looking in front of you and start looking up. Forget what your eyes, ears, and mouth want and go after what your soul needs. When you do, God will be right there ready to give it to you.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 12, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know Love* by Hayley DiMarco

There are a lot of places you can look for protection and rescue. A lot of people, things, and actions promise to save you from your life, misery, and your pain, but the truth is that there’s only one salvation, one rescuer, one protector, and that is God.

When life overwhelms you and when storms come, there is a safe harbor. God’s hand is reaching out to protect you, but you have to lift your arm and reach back.

You can’t sit with your arms crossed and eyes down just wondering when the rescue is going to get here. He’s already here, and He’s just waiting for you to take His hand. The only condition to this rescue is your love.

*When you love God, He stands strong and tall by your side. He becomes your strong tower, your rock, your sure foundation. *He is everything you need to build on and to grow. He is your source of strength and protection.

So when the storms come, when the attacks fall, don’t look around for help but look up to the Helper. *Trust His word to be true, it will never steer you wrong. *As soon as you are ready to accept His protection, you immediately have it. His word is your lifeline, His Son your salvation.

Don’t be so blind that you don’t see the very hand of God reaching out to save you. Reach out in faith and grab hold of it. When you do you will find all the protection you need, and your life will be saved from the pit of despair.


----------



## Laela (Aug 13, 2012)

Catching up on my reading in this thread...


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 13, 2012)

*Pink Pebbles, this is a great thread*. Knowledge is power. You could even create a group off dealing with unchecked feelings. The Word becomes power when we don't just read this thread or catch up, but apply it. 

Thanks for taking the time to share it. Just doing one of the readings makes a difference. That's true for an authentic Christian experience even though we still need God's grace


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice Lady said:


> *Pink Pebbles, this is a great thread*. Knowledge is power. You could even create a group off dealing with unchecked feelings. The Word becomes power when we don't just read this thread or catch up, but apply it.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share it. Just doing one of the readings makes a difference. That's true for an authentic Christian experience even though we still need God's grace


 
Nice Lady it truly does feel victorious when applying God's word to our daily lives .

These devotionals continuously help and strengthen me and I hope it blesses others as well!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 14, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know True Happiness* by Hayley DiMarco

Is your main goal happiness or holiness? God’s goal is one of them, even at the expense of the other. Can you guess which one? 

If you’re asking God for things and not getting them, then you might not be asking in line with God’s Will. Things are not what God wants for you; holiness is. And a lot of times that comes when you don’t get what you want.

*Your lack has the ability to draw you closer to God and make you rely on Him as your everything.*

God’s word promises to give you what you ask when you ask for what He wants. Ask yourself what you want from God and why. Is it something that would make you more holy or more happy? If you are concerned with happiness, then you might want to rethink your wish list.

Think about what you’re asking God for and how you could start to want more of what He wants for your life. God’s goal is always to strengthen your relationship with Him, not to increase your comfort, popularity, success, or happiness. 

God wants to give you great things- far greater than you think- but it all has to do with your holiness and relationship with Him.

So look at His word and see what He wants for His kids. Think about His gifts, His life, His love. Think about what you want and what that says about you.

Do you concentrate on the things of heaven? Are you content with the things God has given you, or do you need more? Can you find hope in your situation knowing that God answers prayers not according to your will but according to His divine and perfect Will? 

*Practice trusting that because God is truly good, He will always give you what is the very best for you right now.*


----------



## Reminiscing (Aug 15, 2012)

This is the third time I've heard this message this week and it's only Wednesday.  I think it's safe to say God is definitely speaking to me.  LOL!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 16, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know God* by Hayley DiMarco

God hates idols. He call’s them wicked and disgusting. An idol is anything that leads you to obsession and anything that you look to for answers, for hope, for peace, for comfort, or anything else God wants to provide for you.

We all have ‘em; we just don’t know it. That’s because they’ve become such a part of us. A lot of times they control us so much that we can’t even distinguish them from our own personalities.

They control what we think and what we do. They say things like “You deserve more that that,” “You’ve got to get what you want,” and “Life isn’t fair.” They make big demands on our hearts and our lives, wanting us to serve them at all costs.

You might not recognize the voices of your idols, but chances are they are there, deep inside of you. In order to love and serve God you have to refuse to serve your idols.

You can’t have two gods; it doesn’t work that way. *In order to spot your idols just ask yourself what you think about the most, what you can’t live without, and where you lack self-control.*

As you explore these areas of yourself, you will more than likely find places where something other than God controls you, and there you’ve found your idols.

Don’t become enemies with God by following idols. Dare to break free today. Reject, renounce, and refuse your idols. It’s the only way to serve God, and it will be the answer to your bondage.

Nothing can control the God Woman who has her mind set on pleasing God and God alone!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 19, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....
**Know God* by Hayley DiMarco

It is easy to look around and think that you are all alone, but don’t be so sure. There just might be angels watching you right now. Just because you can’t see them doesn’t mean they’re less real. 

Contrary to what some people might say, they aren’t the ghosts of people who have died and now serve as messengers of God. They are angelic beings created to do God’s work, and part of that work is watching over His people (see Ps.34:7). 

There is more to your life than meets the eye. God promises to guard those who fear Him with an invisible protection.

Even though sometimes your life might look like a lonely disaster, as a God woman you’ve got to remember that you are never alone- you have the Spirit of God inside of you and His angels beside you.

Loneliness is a lie that pulls you inside of yourself to find emptiness and despair. When you look at your loneliness and resent it, or when you think you are too bad to be loved, you sin by calling God a liar.

God’s promises are too many to list here, but His word is clear that we are not alone. Millions like you walk this earth and share the same struggles every day, and millions more watch you from heaven (see 1 Cor. 10:13; Gal. 6:2; Heb. 12:1.)

*When you start to feel bad about your life, stop and look for things in your life that prove God is there. *And if you can’t find evidence in your life, then look to the lives of the millions of believers all over the world. 

Look beyond the physical world and trust the truth of scripture when it points you to the invisible world that is all around you.


----------



## DreamLife (Aug 19, 2012)

PinkPebbles said:


> *Devotional Series on Feelings....
> **Know God* by Hayley DiMarco
> 
> It is easy to look around and think that you are all alone, but don’t be so sure. There just might be angels watching you right now. Just because you can’t see them doesn’t mean they’re less real.
> ...



Thank you SO much for posting this!


----------



## Laela (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for keep this thread alive PinkPebbles!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 20, 2012)

DreamLife said:


> Thank you SO much for posting this!


 
You are welcome....Glad you were blessed 



Laela said:


> Thanks for keep this thread alive @PinkPebbles!


 
Thanks Laela...to God be the glory:heart2:!!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 20, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know God* by Hayley DiMarco

God is a God of justice. That means He doesn’t let evil or sin win. In the end both require a price be paid, and that price is death. 

God doesn’t want you to die, so He made a way out for you. The way out is called repentance – changing the way you think and act and turning to God.

You might feel like you’ve done something so bad that you can’t be forgiven even if you change your ways, but that’s not true. 

People from the beginning of time have been sinning just as badly as you, and time and again God has proven nothing is so bad that it can’t be forgiven, except completely rejecting Him.

Even the Israelites, who turned their back on the God of their ancestors and worshiped other gods, were taken back over and over again by the same God who will take you back. Of course, they did suffer the consequences of their sinful choices- disease, attack, slavery, and even exile – but still God was their God, and still He promised to take them back.

Ultimately, He sent His son as a guilt offering so that no one would have to die but anyone could have eternal life, and that includes you.

Don’t let your life slogan be that you’re “just too bad to be forgiven” or “just too bad to be loved,” because that’s just not true. *You are too loved to be forgotten and too prized to be given up on.*

But to be forgiven you’ve got to confess and repent – a simple yet challenging task. So don’t argue with God about your sinfulness; just agree with Him and then accept His outstretched hand by saying, “Thank you.”

Today you are one step away from freedom. Take it now and get on with the better things God has waiting for you!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 24, 2012)

*Devotional Series on Feelings....*
*Know God* by Hayley DiMarco

Prayer is to your soul what your pulse is to your body.

A doctor can tell the condition of your heart by checking your pulse, and you can check the condition of your soul by checking your prayer. 

What percentage of your time does God get from you?

How much prayer is too much?

If you truly believed in the power of prayer, could you ever get enough? Would any effort to find the time for it be too much? 

The woman who believes in this power is the woman who finds more value and strength in the presence of God than in sleep, rest, or play. 

Instead of considering prayer drudgery and a difficult discipline, she sees it as a joy and a necessity to her very soul. She finds in it the strength and ability to do more than she ever could without it.

The enemy’s goal is to keep you from communion with the Father. When you put off prayer for another time, you obey the enemy’s whispers. Don’t let your life be controlled by his deceit.

You cannot live without prayer – it’s your lifeblood and the only thing that will set you free from the chaos of life.

Daniel had a choice to make; he could obey the king’s decree not to worship God or defy it and risk certain death. Knowing his God and his own need for prayer, he chose the better path.

If you want to become as devotional as Daniel, then promise to wake up 30 minutes earlier every day and talk to God. Confess your junk, plead with him about those you love, and tell him how much you adore Him. 

Do this for a week and then check yourself. Is life better, easier? Are you happier? When you find that you are, you will have found your strength in prayer.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 24, 2012)

I can attest to the above devotional^^^.

Words have so much power and I get the most strength and power by praying and confessing scripture over my situation and life.

Here are some scriptures that I have memorized for my prayer life that has strengthened, encouraged, and comforted me.

Jer. 17:7-10
Jer. 29:11
Prov. 3:5-7
2 Tim. 1:7
Matt. 11:28-30
Philip. 4:6-7
Ps.91
Ps. 50:15
Isa. 54:17
Ps. 1:1-3
Rom.  12:2
Eph. 6:13-18
Ps. 84:11
2 Cor. 12:9
Philip. 4:13


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 24, 2012)

PinkPebbles - What if you believed in the power of prayer and prayed for something good to happen in certain situations for so so long, and it does not happen? The opposite happens like something bad or even worse than you ever thought? erplexed


----------



## MrsMe (Aug 24, 2012)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> PinkPebbles - What if you believed in the power of prayer and prayed for something good to happen in certain situations for so so long, and it does not happen? The opposite happens like something bad or even worse than you ever thought? erplexed



Get out of my head!! That's exactly what's happening to me. I prayed for many things and they were granted one way or another. But the one thing that my heart desired the most did not happen and got worse...

Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 24, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @PinkPebbles - What if you believed in the power of prayer and prayed for something good to happen in certain situations for so so long, and it does not happen? The opposite happens like something bad or even worse than you ever thought? erplexed


 
Poohbear


I believe God hears our prayers.  On my journey, I’ve learned God’s perfect Will is always best. 


I will share with you one of my testimonies. 


I was with my last company for 6 years. I wanted to leave badly after year 3. I kept having personality conflicts with new management. I cried many days, prayed for a new job, and confessed His word. It *appeared* as though things were getting worse instead of better.   


Last year, I found out that my job will be bought by another company. The company informed my dept that our group will be laid off. My coworkers found new jobs weeks after the announcement. I ended up being the last one in my dept and management had to hire Contractors for the transition. However, I still held on to my faith and confessed Jer. 17 daily. 


I have history with God, and I know the power of God and the power of prayer; therefore, I was not giving up no matter what it looked like. In the natural it looked like I was losing. But I believe in the supernatural b/c I have history with God. 


I had to fight this battle in the spiritual realm and was strategic in my fight.


Number one - I only told two people what was going on b/c I knew they had strong faith to agree with me in prayer.  Number two - I refused to complain and have a pit party. I learned that tears and having a temper tantrum doesn’t move God. 


Now drum roll…..God showed Himself strong and mighty. My company gave me my end date so in the natural it looked like I have lost. But not so…. 


A company that I applied for said *you must have a CPA *for this position called me for an interview. I believed that God was going to grant me favor. I do not have my CPA license yet, but I know that I’m qualified for this job. And guess what!?! I ended up getting the job two weeks before my end date with my last company.


Not only did I get my dream job, but I received my severance and my retention bonus from my last company. On top of that, management increased my retention bonus because I was the last one in my dept.


God finally revealed to me that He had me with my last company because I had to learn a lot of things. I had to gain new skills, increase my knowledge for what he had for me. I had to deal with new management every year b/c each manager brought something new to the table that I needed. 


God blessed me with a severance package and retention bonus to help me get rid of my debt b/c I prayed to Him about that too. 


I came to this new company with everything that a qualified CPA should have. I don’t have my license yet, (working on it) but I have experience, knowledge, and confidence to get the job done and that’s why I was hired.


In summary, God hears our prayers. Our job is not to lose hope or faith but believe He knows what’s best for us at the current moment. Your pain and suffering may be there to teach you, mature you, purify you, and or strengthen you to be able to handle the blessing on the other side.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 24, 2012)

MrsS said:


> Get out of my head!! That's exactly what's happening to me. I prayed for many things and they were granted one way or another. But the one thing that my heart desired the most did not happen and got worse...
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


 
@MrsS

Every test has the opportunity to produce a testimony; to declare God’s goodness, mercy, love, protection, provision, etc.

We are living in a generation where perseverance is not taught or demonstrated in the lives of believers. In these last days it’s imperative that we know God, trust God, and believe that He is God. 

We may not get everything that we want because it may not be in His Will, but we have to believe that God will give us what is best for us for His purpose and plan that He has for our lives. 

If things are continuing to get worse for you ask God why? He is trying to get your attention, is he trying to teach you something, is it a test, or is a result of disobedience? Just a few examples….

In my testimony above God was trying to teach and correct some things in me that I was oblivious to. So He used my job and some coworkers to get my attention. At the end He showed me that He is Lord and Ruler over my life….and that I’m covered as long as I submit everything to Him.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 26, 2012)

Happy Sunday Ladies!!!

Instead of me posting another devotional I’d like to continue with the concern that many face “why things are getting worse, not better.” “I’ve prayed but still haven’t seen results.”

I woke up early this morning and started writing. I believe this is how God was speaking to me in regards to this topic that I’d like to share.

I started this thread so that all believers in Christ can come into the knowledge of truth with their very own personal issues and struggles. And to accomplish that we have to be real and honest with ourselves and with the Lord.

We all have felt stuck, frustrated, overwhelmed, and perhaps forgotten by God along this journey called life. Even the Son of God on the rigid cross cried….My God, my God, why hast thou forsaken me.

I don’t have all the answers but I will share some practical steps and try to encourage those who are currently going through a challenging and difficult season.

(1) Change your mindset and thinking. When you are facing hardship you can’t afford to dwell on the challenges. You have to renew your mind daily. When your mind is renewed you now have a godly perspective on the matter.

You are now telling your mind, I trust God’s Perfect Will for my life. Before I was in the womb, God knew me and created a purpose and plan for my life. I know that He will never leave or forsake me. Begin to recall events in the Bible where God has proven Himself to be Sovereign, Deliverer, Protector, Provider, Healer, and Merciful.

When you allow God’s word to penetrate and control your mind the chaos that surrounds you will no longer have an affect on your emotions or life. You can declare _though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death (hardship, challenges) I will not fear…..thou rod and staff will comfort me._

You will begin to experience God’s peace and grace to carry you through. His peace will surpass all understanding and you will begin to see how His strength is made perfect in your weakness.

(2) Ask God why did things become worse? You will then know how to deal and confront the issue.
(a) Is it a result of testing your faith like Job?
(b) Is it a result of disobedience like Jonah?
(c) Does God have a special purpose for your life like Joseph?
(d) Is God drawing you closer, and strengthening your faith like King David?
(e) Is it a result of complaining, whining, or fear like the children of Israel in the wilderness?
(f) Do you lack patience like Moses?
(g) Is it the result of you wanting to be boastful and recognized by men like King Saul?
(h) Is it a result of loneliness, grief, or bitterness like Naomi?
(i) Is it a result of unforgiveness, a hardened heart towards family members?

(3) When you feel the need to no longer pray because it appears that things are getting worse, you cut off the communication with God. Only God knows the beginning to the end; therefore, He is our Source and the very present Help in the time of need.

When you allow your mind to listen to the lies of the enemy, you take your mind off of God’s sovereignty and power. And ultimately you will feel defeated. That’s why you can’t afford to give up on the power of prayer. In prayer that’s when God speaks to our heart, reveal hidden things and truth, and fight on our behalf (read the book of Daniel.)

Furthermore, we have to connect with believers that have strong faith. When you can’t pray for yourself, you have someone interceding on your behalf.

My prayer today is that those who are weary and struggling will seek God. Lord, may they cast their burdens at your feet. Pour out your spirit and touch their hearts; they are hurting, in pain, silently crying, and can’t sleep. Open up their eyes and reveal your truth, open up their ears so they can hear your voice, and soften their hearts to receive and believe in You.

Be Blessed.

_We overcome by the blood of the lamb and the words of our testimonies. _


----------



## MrsMe (Aug 26, 2012)

PinkPebbles thank you for that post. I dearly needed that today.

Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 27, 2012)

*Prayer – by Stormie Omartian*

*Lord, help me to remember that no matter how dark my situation may become, You are the light of my life and can never be put out.*

*No matter what dark clouds settle on my life, You will lift me above the storm and into the comfort of Your presence. Only You can take whatever loss I experience and fill that empty place with good.*

*Only You can take the burden of my grief and pain and dry my tears. “Hear me when I call, O God of my righteousness! You have relieved me in my distress; have mercy on me, and hear my prayer” (Psalm 4:1).*

*In times of grief, suffering, or trial, I pray for an added sense of Your presence. I want to grow stronger in these times and not weaker. I want to increase in faith and not be overcome with doubt. *

*I want to have hope in the midst of it and not surrender to hopelessness. *

*I want to stand strong in Your truth and not be swept away by my emotions. *

*Thank you that I don’t have to be afraid of bad news because my heart is steadfast, trusting in You (Psalm 112:7). Thank you that “You have delivered my soul from death, my eyes from tears, and my feet from falling” (Psalm 116:8).*

*Thank you that I walk before You with hope in my heart and life in my body.*

*Thank you that “I shall not die, but live, and declare the works of the Lord” (Psalm 118:17). Even when “my soul melts from heaviness,” I pray that You would strengthen me according to Your word” (Psalm 119:28).*

*Help me to remember to give thanks to You in all things, knowing that You reign in the midst of them. Remind me that you have redeemed me and I am Yours and nothing is more important that that.*

*I know when I pass through the waters You will be with me and the river will not overflow me. When I walk through the fire I will not be burned, nor will the flame touch me (Isaiah 43:1-2). That’s because you are a good God and have sent Your Holy Spirit to comfort and help me.*

*I pray that You, O God of hope, will fill me with all joy and peace and faith so that I will “abound in hope by the power of the Holy Spirit” (Romans 15:13). *

*Thank you that You have Your Holy Spirit to be my Comforter and Helper. Remind me of that in the midst of difficult times.*

*Amen:Rose:*


----------



## loulou7 (Aug 27, 2012)

PinkPebbles said:


> @Poohbear
> 
> 
> I believe God hears our prayers. On my journey, I’ve learned God’s perfect Will is always best.
> ...


 
Thanks for this story; it really touched a nerve. At this time, I’m going through something similar in the trusting without complaining department. It reminds me to pull out my journal to see how The Lord has blessed me in the pass, (although it seemed as though my current situation is overwhelming) and how he has a successful plan for my future.


----------



## MSee (Aug 28, 2012)

PinkPebbles said:


> @Poohbear
> 
> 
> I believe God hears our prayers. On my journey, I’ve learned God’s perfect Will is always best.
> ...


 
Thank you for your testimony. 

I call these "I'm praying but it's getting worst" situations, transitional crisis. They have taught me the meaning of 'fighting the good fight of faith.'


----------



## Kacie (Sep 12, 2014)

PinkPebbles thanks so much for this post. This is going to be my next area of transformation....more of Him, less of me (override the emotions).


----------



## mscurly (Sep 13, 2014)

Kacie thanks for bumping this old thread. I received this message tonight


----------



## LiftedUp (Sep 13, 2014)

I just came into this forum to go the the Random Thoughts thread to post something similar.  I want to be a better person.  I realize that I need to work on my empathy.  I feel that I'm not empathetic enough to situations if I feel that there is a "logical" solution.

I was also reading a passage on forgiveness and I by praying for persons who I feel have wronged me makes me feel more and more compassionate towards their situation.  _Which is much better than the burning anger and bitterness that ravaged my soul_


----------



## LiftedUp (Sep 13, 2014)

mscurly said:


> Kacie thanks for bumping this old thread. I received this message tonight



Definitely!  It came right on time!


----------

